# 2011 Rear Wiper Question



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

[/URL]

Hi! I have the 2011 Touareg Hybrid and I wanted to see if anyone else is having a problem with the rear wiper. (Hybrid, TDI, or V6) I have 2 issues:

*Issue 1:*

The rear wiper is leaking fluid and it drips down onto the tailgate and leaves a stain. (See photo) The first time i noticed this I have the wipers in the auto sensing mode. It has not rained any, but I thought it was possibly activating. After washing vehicle, I turned off the the auto sensing and it has not rained at all nor have I used the wiper for anything. It did it again. Is anyone else having this problem with any 2011 model? I have informed my service advisor at VW and they are going to look at it next time I take it in.

*Issue 2:*

My dealer and I have narrowed this down to be only on the Hybrid. The rear wiper does not lift up. Meaning I cannot pull the wiper out at all for cleaning and washing vehicle. When I got my hybrid, I could do that. However, there is a cap at the end covering the spray holes. We had to push the cap down further to where the holes in the cap lined up with where the water shoots out. This appears to be the correct position for the cap, but it now prevents you from being able to raise the wiper. Has anyone else noticed this? You can also see the cap in the photo.

Thanks!


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Upload picture to any picture uploading site. (imageshack.us, tinypic.com)
Copy and paste the link to direct image.

Then add







.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for the tip! I finally got picture to work!


----------



## Jimbuffalo (Sep 1, 2005)

looks like your Toaureg needs a urologist. Good luck.

Couple questions:

Does "auto sense" work on the rear wipers now? I know the rear wiper will swipe when wipers are on and you put it in reverse (2005MY)...but auto sense feature only deals with the front.

Why would the dealer say this only affects Hybrids? Does that diagnosis imply that there are different rear wiper designs for the different engine variants? That seems odd to me.

There were similar posts re: rear wiper fluid dribble on the new (Mk VI) Golf message board...perhaps you can surf there and inform your dealer and put two and two together. Just a thought.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Just picked up my 2011 TDI Lux this past Friday and noticed the same "dribble" from the rear wiper Saturday morning. The car was spotless when I took delivery of it and its kept in my garage. I cleaned it up when I saw it and noticed the dribble again when I got out of the car after getting to my office this morning. BTW, I removed the cap covering the base of the wiper arm and reinstalled it. Noticed this is where the nozzles are for the spray. My wiper blade folds up and down with no problem.

Has anyone noticed this on theirs and have you guys found the fix?


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

*Is the rear wiper dribble a common problem with 2011 Touaregs?*

Anyone else's 2011 rear wiper leak? Please check to see if you see stain marks where the fluid leaks even when you have not used it.


----------



## NomadicR32 (Nov 5, 2003)

No leakage here...but now I've probably jinxed myself.


----------



## EuroTreg (Dec 13, 2010)

my 3.0 TDI Highline (Europe Exec) has the issue as well... will be taking it to the dealer next week, they said they haven't seen it before (naturally). To me it feels like there's too much pressure on the system which causes the nozzles to bleed.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

EuroTreg said:


> my 3.0 TDI Highline (Europe Exec) has the issue as well... will be taking it to the dealer next week, they said they haven't seen it before (naturally). To me it feels like there's too much pressure on the system which causes the nozzles to bleed.



Taking mine to the dealer as well. I took the cover off to see if I could diagnose the problem but cannot see how it could leak.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

*Update...*

I took mine back to my dealer and they could not figure out why! They also had a new one on the lot and really played with it to see if there is something they could figure out. 

End result: They ordered a whole new wiper arm assembly for me. I got a call yesterday that it is in. I will be getting it changed next week and I will follow up with everyone on the results.

Thanks!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Thanks, looking forward to what they come up with. I told the dealer service manger about mine and he said he will do some checking and will look at mine out at the 90 day free checkup.


----------



## David_AK (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm having the same issue with mine. Very annoying.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

*Update...*

I took mine in for service on Thursday. My dealer ordered a whole new arm assembly for the rear wiper. After installation, I am now able to lift the wiper up for cleaning and washing my Touareg! Very happy about that.

Prior to changing, my dealer did notice there are times the washing fluid drips. After installing the new wiper assembly, so far so good! I washed my vehicle today so I can monitor this week. 

For everyone having this problem, I believe getting your dealer to order a whole new assembly arm and installing should correct the problem. My dealer stated VW is starting to hear this more often from people. It appears there may be a defect is some of the arms and they are looking into this.


----------



## David_AK (Dec 6, 2010)

jasonmallory said:


> I took mine in for service on Thursday. My dealer ordered a whole new arm assembly for the rear wiper. After installation, I am now able to lift the wiper up for cleaning and washing my Touareg! Very happy about that.
> 
> Prior to changing, my dealer did notice there are times the washing fluid drips. After installing the new wiper assembly, so far so good! I washed my vehicle today so I can monitor this week.
> 
> For everyone having this problem, I believe getting your dealer to order a whole new assembly arm and installing should correct the problem. My dealer stated VW is starting to hear this more often from people. It appears there may be a defect is some of the arms and they are looking into this.



Did the replacement fix the issue? I've noticed it only happens on mine when it's hot out, 80F+. Especially when it's sitting in the direct sun. Thanks!


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

It has been a little over a week now and I have not had any issues at all. It has been in the mid to high 90's here in Oklahoma most of the time. I keep checking....


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

David_AK said:


> Did the replacement fix the issue? I've noticed it only happens on mine when it's hot out, 80F+. Especially when it's sitting in the direct sun. Thanks!


Mine is starting to get annoying. I told the dealer about it but the service manager said he needs to look at it even though I told him other owners are having issues. I do not want to make 2 trips to the dealer for this repair.


----------



## David_AK (Dec 6, 2010)

jrtouareg said:


> Mine is starting to get annoying. I told the dealer about it but the service manager said he needs to look at it even though I told him other owners are having issues. I do not want to make 2 trips to the dealer for this repair.


 I called the Touareg Exec Care yesterday and they said they were unaware of a wiper leaking issue. They offered to come pick up my Treg to take it in for service. Overkill so declined. They entered the problem in their database and asked if I wanted them to follow up with the dealer after the issue was resolved (not sure how that helps me). 

Today I stopped by a local dealer and talked to a service manager about it. He's not heard of the issue with the Touaregs and has no idea what it would be. So my options are to bring it in for them to troubleshoot, hopefully discover what part needs to be ordered, order it, then I need to return to have the part replaced. I don't really want my Touareg to be the local guinea pig for the leaky wiper arm fix. ugh!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

David_AK said:


> I called the Touareg Exec Care yesterday and they said they were unaware of a wiper leaking issue. They offered to come pick up my Treg to take it in for service. Overkill so declined. They entered the problem in their database and asked if I wanted them to follow up with the dealer after the issue was resolved (not sure how that helps me).
> 
> Today I stopped by a local dealer and talked to a service manager about it. He's not heard of the issue with the Touaregs and has no idea what it would be. So my options are to bring it in for them to troubleshoot, hopefully discover what part needs to be ordered, order it, then I need to return to have the part replaced. I don't really want my Touareg to be the local guinea pig for the leaky wiper arm fix. ugh!


 Mine is going to end up the same way. My dealer has only sold maybe 5 2011s and I'm the first one to call about the problem. They said to bring it in to see what is causing it. I told them they need to call VW to see if its a recurring problem and he has not. He wants to look at mine first. Maybe I should call Tech care so they can add me to their data base with the same problem.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

David_AK said:


> I called the Touareg Exec Care yesterday and they said they were unaware of a wiper leaking issue. They offered to come pick up my Treg to take it in for service. Overkill so declined. They entered the problem in their database and asked if I wanted them to follow up with the dealer after the issue was resolved (not sure how that helps me).
> 
> Today I stopped by a local dealer and talked to a service manager about it. He's not heard of the issue with the Touaregs and has no idea what it would be. So my options are to bring it in for them to troubleshoot, hopefully discover what part needs to be ordered, order it, then I need to return to have the part replaced. I don't really want my Touareg to be the local guinea pig for the leaky wiper arm fix. ugh!



Anyone has any success with this? My dealer has diligently been looking into it but VW has not given them a new part number to replace the leaking arm. He doesn't want to order a new arm and have the same problem.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

****Update****

Well... Installing a new wiper arm actually did not work. However, it took a long time for the water to leak out again. I took mine back in for service. This time, I think we may have something! VW issued a bulletin on this. *The bulletin number is 2023248*. Give this info to your Service Advisor! 

VW is recommending installing a "check valve" to resolve the issue. I had the check valve installed on June 15, 2011. We will see if this works! According to my service ticket, the following was installed / completed:

Tailgate trim panel remove+reinstall
2 Hoses
1 Valve
1 Sleeve
2 Couple piece

My service ticket technician notes says the following referencing the bulletin:

"Installed check valve from bulletin 2023248 per tech line to keep washer hose from completely draining when parked on incline. R&I rear trim on lift gate."

Hope this helps!!! I will post again in a few days on this service.

Thanks!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Well... Installing a new wiper arm actually did not work. However, it took a long time for the water to leak out again. I took mine back in for service. This time, I think we may have something! VW issued a bulletin on this. *The bulletin number is 2023248*. Give this info to your Service Advisor!
> 
> VW is recommending installing a "check valve" to resolve the issue. I had the check valve installed on June 15, 2011. We will see if this works! According to my service ticket, the following was installed / completed:
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch! I have called my dealer and he is calling the VW Techline as I send this message.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Well... Installing a new wiper arm actually did not work. However, it took a long time for the water to leak out again. I took mine back in for service. This time, I think we may have something! VW issued a bulletin on this. *The bulletin number is 2023248*. Give this info to your Service Advisor!
> 
> VW is recommending installing a "check valve" to resolve the issue. I had the check valve installed on June 15, 2011. We will see if this works! According to my service ticket, the following was installed / completed:
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch! I have called my dealer and he is calling the VW Techline as I send this message.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Well... Installing a new wiper arm actually did not work. However, it took a long time for the water to leak out again. I took mine back in for service. This time, I think we may have something! VW issued a bulletin on this. *The bulletin number is 2023248*. Give this info to your Service Advisor!
> 
> VW is recommending installing a "check valve" to resolve the issue. I had the check valve installed on June 15, 2011. We will see if this works! According to my service ticket, the following was installed / completed:
> 
> ...


My dealer just called me and said this service bulletin applied to the 2010 Golf & GTI from May 2010. Apparently, the Golf and GTI have leaky rear wipers also so maybe your dealer figured this out. My dealer could not find any service bulletins for the 2011 Touareg. This makes me feel better if this is the only issue we're having with 2011 Tregs. I think there were over 20 bulletins for my 2004 the first 6 months I had it.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

jrtouareg said:


> My dealer just called me and said this service bulletin applied to the 2010 Golf & GTI from May 2010. Apparently, the Golf and GTI have leaky rear wipers also so maybe your dealer figured this out. My dealer could not find any service bulletins for the 2011 Touareg. This makes me feel better if this is the only issue we're having with 2011 Tregs. I think there were over 20 bulletins for my 2004 the first 6 months I had it.


Great info.... I called my dealer and spoke with my service advisor. I mentioned that this bulletin was for the Golf and GTI. He stated that was correct and that VW wanted to try this on the 2011 Touareg and authorized the service per the tech line. He stated VW has authorized 3 services for this now and I am the 3rd one. He stated VW Tech Center is monitoring these repairs to see if this corrects the problem and they are only authorizing for the Hybrid at this time and that is how I ended up getting this service. It appears I am a test subject! However, if it works, I will be happy! At least my dealer gave me a VW hat and VW coffee mug for the inconvenience. 

Thanks!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Great info.... I called my dealer and spoke with my service advisor. I mentioned that this bulletin was for the Golf and GTI. He stated that was correct and that VW wanted to try this on the 2011 Touareg and authorized the service per the tech line. He stated VW has authorized 3 services for this now and I am the 3rd one. He stated VW Tech Center is monitoring these repairs to see if this corrects the problem and they are only authorizing for the Hybrid at this time and that is how I ended up getting this service. It appears I am a test subject! However, if it works, I will be happy! At least my dealer gave me a VW hat and VW coffee mug for the inconvenience.
> 
> Thanks!


I think its stupid for VW to think this problem is only on hybrids as all of them uses the same rear wiper assembly. :screwy:


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jrtouareg said:


> I think its stupid for VW to think this problem is only on hybrids as all of them uses the same rear wiper assembly. :screwy:


Okay, I was at my dealer this morning. He brought up the service bulletin mentioned above and has ordered the parts and will do the repairs on my Touareg this Friday. The technician who figured out that this service bulletin is for the Golf and GTIs said it should work on the Touareg as well. He said this has no bearing on whether your Treg is a hybrid or not as the same washer system is used on all 3 variants of the 2011 Touareg. I talked to Touareg Care rep and she's basically clueless and said to work through the dealer. Why have a phone number just for Touareg owners when the reps don't know anything about the vehicles other than show you how to use the cruise control or turn on the nav.:thumbdown:


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

*Another Update....*

I must admit that I am getting a little frustrated now, but I would rather work to resolve than get upset. After completing the service and driving a couple of days.... Same problem! It did it again. I have a call into my Service Advisor and I will post again after I find out what the next steps are.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> I must admit that I am getting a little frustrated now, but I would rather work to resolve than get upset. After completing the service and driving a couple of days.... Same problem! It did it again. I have a call into my Service Advisor and I will post again after I find out what the next steps are.


Oh, Oh, I just got back from the dealer for doing the fix per bulletin 2023248. The tech even had me go look at how he installed it and how the check valve works. Its takes quite a bit of pressure for the fluid to come out and I was satisfied that this will work. He said that there will always be some fluid left over from the last few inches of tubing between the check valve and nozzle. He even showed me the end of the nozzle and it has a little ball check valve that apparently doesn't work. The tech said that when the hatch is opened, the leftover fluid beyond the check valve may drain. Perhaps this is what you are seeing. Time will tell but you have me worried now.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> I must admit that I am getting a little frustrated now, but I would rather work to resolve than get upset. After completing the service and driving a couple of days.... Same problem! It did it again. I have a call into my Service Advisor and I will post again after I find out what the next steps are.


My dealer called me after 3 days of being "leak free" and it was okay Sunday. After sitting in 100 deg. parking lot at work today, I noticed a few drops coming out of the nozzle. Upon getting in the car, I also noticed that the rear wiper was in the on position.:screwy: I'll keep my fingers crossed.

jasonmallory, I'll be very interested in what happens to yours. My dealer told me that he has 2 2011s coming this week for service and he will look to see if they have leaky wipers.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

****Update****

My dealer called the VW Tech line and reported the bulletin for the Golf and GTI did not work. VW has no other solutions at this point in time via the VW Tech line. My dealer is really just as puzzled and frustrated as I am. However, they are awesome folks and really want to get this resolved. They are now recommending I bring mine in and let them keep it for a few days and they are calling the next level available to them, which is the VW Tech folks in Germany for assistance since the USA Tech folks have no other options.

We will see where this goes! I am taking it in on Saturday and leaving it as this is the best option at this point in time.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> My dealer called the VW Tech line and reported the bulletin for the Golf and GTI did not work. VW has no other solutions at this point in time via the VW Tech line. My dealer is really just as puzzled and frustrated as I am. However, they are awesome folks and really want to get this resolved. They are now recommending I bring mine in and let them keep it for a few days and they are calling the next level available to them, which is the VW Tech folks in Germany for assistance since the USA Tech folks have no other options.
> 
> We will see where this goes! I am taking it in on Saturday and leaving it as this is the best option at this point in time.


I'll keep an eye on mine and keep my dealer informed. My dealer has been great to me as well. Funny I have not heard anyone but us in this forum having this problem. Is yours just dripping alittle or is it as bad as before the fix? When the dealer was testing the check valve, it took quite a bit of pressure for fluid to get through the check valve. I'm thniking what is leaking is what is left over fluid between the check valve and the nozzle.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> My dealer called the VW Tech line and reported the bulletin for the Golf and GTI did not work. VW has no other solutions at this point in time via the VW Tech line. My dealer is really just as puzzled and frustrated as I am. However, they are awesome folks and really want to get this resolved. They are now recommending I bring mine in and let them keep it for a few days and they are calling the next level available to them, which is the VW Tech folks in Germany for assistance since the USA Tech folks have no other options.
> 
> We will see where this goes! I am taking it in on Saturday and leaving it as this is the best option at this point in time.


jasonmallory, what's latest news on your leaky wiper? Just wondering if your dealer has come up with another solution. I'll check with my dealer as well.

Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## Tifosi (May 28, 2000)

*Ditto*

2011, Lux, VR6.

Same problem. I'm yet to take it to the dealer.


----------



## testradav (Sep 24, 2007)

*x2*

same problem here too
2011, Lux, VR6


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

Make sure you guys report this to your dealer and Touareg Exec Care so they know about it and can come up with a proper solution. The more folks report this, the more VW Corporate wil be aware and do something about it.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

jrtouareg:

I ran into a scheduling issue on my end and I was just able to drop off with my dealer today. They are completing the 10K service and looking into the wiper again. They reported there are still not any active bulletins out for this. They asked to keep the vehicle until Saturday and they are placing calls to VW in Germany for assistance on this issue. I will keep you posed on how this goes...

Thanks!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> jrtouareg:
> 
> I ran into a scheduling issue on my end and I was just able to drop off with my dealer today. They are completing the 10K service and looking into the wiper again. They reported there are still not any active bulletins out for this. They asked to keep the vehicle until Saturday and they are placing calls to VW in Germany for assistance on this issue. I will keep you posed on how this goes...
> 
> Thanks!


Was your leak the same as before the fix or is it just a few drops? Mine after the check valve was installed doesn't seem as bad and I have just seen a few drops since.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

jrtouareg said:


> Was your leak the same as before the fix or is it just a few drops? Mine after the check valve was installed doesn't seem as bad and I have just seen a few drops since.


It was not as bad as before the fix was done. The fix definitely helped, but did not solve the problem. It is more than a few drips, but much less than before. My concern is that it is that I will eventually have a paint issue form the drips. Right now, my dealer can continue buffing out as they have been to get rid of the marks, but it will not stay this way. 

I have not heard any updated today from my dealer. I know they are on the phone really trying to work this issue! As soon as I hear something, I will post.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

*Update....*

Headed to dealership to pick up! My dealer got support from the level 2 support in Germany. There appears to be an additional "check valve" that needed to be added in a particular location. They are confident this may solve the issue.

I guess time will tell! :thumbup:

Thanks!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Headed to dealership to pick up! My dealer got support from the level 2 support in Germany. There appears to be an additional "check valve" that needed to be added in a particular location. They are confident this may solve the issue.
> 
> I guess time will tell! :thumbup:
> 
> Thanks!


Please post the paperwork for the repair so I can relay to my dealer on the part number for the check valve and repair order needed to do the work. Or you can give me your dealer name and I can get my dealer to contact them.

Thanks, I think you are the ginea pig in this experiment


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

jrtouareg said:


> Please post the paperwork for the repair so I can relay to my dealer on the part number for the check valve and repair order needed to do the work. Or you can give me your dealer name and I can get my dealer to contact them.
> 
> Thanks, I think you are the ginea pig in this experiment


jrtouareg: I am not comfortable posting the paperwork for the service. However, I am happy to email it to you off line. If you want to message me your email address, I can send to you.

Update for all:

After actually picking up my vehicle, the dealer was advised to install a secondary check valve and they are confident this will resolve the issue. 

Thanks!


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

****Update****

Since having additional repair done, I have not had any leaks at all! So far so good! Been 2 weeks now!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Since having additional repair done, I have not had any leaks at all! So far so good! Been 2 weeks now!


 
Thanks for the update. My dealer has ordered the parts and was calling your dealer in for the exact location of where to install the 3rd check valve. Hopefully, all will be good with mine after the fix. All other owners with leaky wipers should contact Touareg Owners 800 # and your dealer for the proper fix. VW needs to know that there's a problem with this.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

****Update****

Well, I thought life was great! After 2 services of trying different things, it leaked again! This is a little annoying now. I contacted my dealer again and I have a little bit of good news! We are scheduling for the week of August 4th or the week of August 11th and a VW engioneering / Tech person wants to fly down to my dealer and look at this issue. I will be without my vehicle for about a week, but I think it is worth it.

I will continue to provide updates as I move forward in the process.

Thanks!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Well, I thought life was great! After 2 services of trying different things, it leaked again! This is a little annoying now. I contacted my dealer again and I have a little bit of good news! We are scheduling for the week of August 4th or the week of August 11th and a VW engioneering / Tech person wants to fly down to my dealer and look at this issue. I will be without my vehicle for about a week, but I think it is worth it.
> 
> I will continue to provide updates as I move forward in the process.
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks, I am going to wait to do the 2nd fix until they resolve the issue. Why can't they not fix this seemingly simple problem? I check valve in the correct place should fix this. Better yet, what was wrong with the old design? We've had rear wiper washers for 50 years.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jrtouareg said:


> Thanks, I am going to wait to do the 2nd fix until they resolve the issue. Why can't they not fix this seemingly simple problem? I check valve in the correct place should fix this. Better yet, what was wrong with the old design? We've had rear wiper washers for 50 years.


jasonmallory, I talked to VW Touareg Care team today and they told me they still do not have a fix but is looking into it. Please let us know when yours gets fixed. I think other folks are having problems as well but they would not tell me how many. Folks with this problem should keep bugging their dealer and VW customer care. This is what the they said and it will work its way up the ladder at VW.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine has been at the dealer all week. I just love my dealer! The have been great and doing anything they can to help! They have a VW Technical Expert that flew in from VW to take a look at mine. According to my service advisor, It may be ready tomorrow. They are totally replacing the entire rear wiper and everything running to it. The parts should have arrived from VW today.


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> Mine has been at the dealer all week. I just love my dealer! The have been great and doing anything they can to help! They have a VW Technical Expert that flew in from VW to take a look at mine. According to my service advisor, It may be ready tomorrow. They are totally replacing the entire rear wiper and everything running to it. The parts should have arrived from VW today.


How is this last fix working out? I really need to get mine done and just waiting on your result.


----------



## jasonmallory (Feb 12, 2011)

*Update*

I am happy to report that mine appears to be fixed! Sorry for the delay in posting... My dealer had my vehicle for just over a week and they had an actual VW Technician fly in to look at my vehicle! (He actually works directly for VW) I have been driving for about 2 weeks now. I have done a lot of heavy driving and I am very happy to report that I have no leaks at all from the rear wiper! 

Now for the bad news... I don't know what they did. The entire wiper assembly looks new. I know they did a lot. Unfortunately I did not get any service papers for the work either other than knowing they are on file. Sorry I don't have more to share! 

My recommendations for anyone else having this issue is to get your dealer to help you. I guess I am lucky that I have great dealer. Come to find out, each dealer has access to the VW Technicians if they need them. If you dealer is not helping, find another dealer. 

I am happy this is hopefully resolved now.... I still keep checking!


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

jasonmallory said:


> I am happy to report that mine appears to be fixed! Sorry for the delay in posting... My dealer had my vehicle for just over a week and they had an actual VW Technician fly in to look at my vehicle! (He actually works directly for VW) I have been driving for about 2 weeks now. I have done a lot of heavy driving and I am very happy to report that I have no leaks at all from the rear wiper!
> 
> Now for the bad news... I don't know what they did. The entire wiper assembly looks new. I know they did a lot. Unfortunately I did not get any service papers for the work either other than knowing they are on file. Sorry I don't have more to share!
> 
> ...


Just got mine back from the dealer this past Friday. They contacted your dealer to get all the work orders and parts they replaced for the last (3rd) fix. They asked to keep my Treg for a week so they would have it at least 3 days after the repair to make sure its fixed. One thing your dealer said is that VW issued a new part number for the nozzle. Of course, they are not going to issue any TSBs and will act dumb when you call Customer Service. This is a common problem that most owners won't notice, specially if they don't wash their car very often or has someone else do it.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

Mine had the same leak from Day 1, and I listed it as an item for attention at the 90 day courtesy inspection. Fluid was visible on the paint. When I picked up the car, they said "_no problem found_". Curiously though, it's never happened since. Same with the sticking key fob issue. Mine stuck about every 3rd time. Results of the courtesy inspection said "_no problem found_". Yet it hasn't stuck since. If they actually fix something, why do you suppose they don't want to take credit for it in writing?

//greg//


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

grohgreg said:


> Mine had the same leak from Day 1, and I listed it as an item for attention at the 90 day courtesy inspection. Fluid was visible on the paint. When I picked up the car, they said "_no problem found_". Curiously though, it's never happened since. Same with the sticking key fob issue. Mine stuck about every 3rd time. Results of the courtesy inspection said "_no problem found_". Yet it hasn't stuck since. If they actually fix something, why do you suppose they don't want to take credit for it in writing?
> 
> //greg//


How long has it been since the rear wiper stopped leaking. Please check your washer tank to make sure it has plenty of fluid. Mine did leak when it was only 1/3 full.


----------



## grohgreg (Jun 12, 2011)

jrtouareg said:


> How long has it been since the rear wiper stopped leaking. Please check your washer tank to make sure it has plenty of fluid. Mine did leak when it was only 1/3 full.


90 Day courtesy service was August 10th, during which they top off all fluids, including washer reservoir. No drips since Aug 10th. 

But I don't understand why yours wouldn't leak until it got down to 1/3 full. Or do I misunderstand? Because the hydraulic force is its highest with a full reservoir, then decreases with usage.

//greg//


----------



## jrtouareg (Jun 15, 2005)

grohgreg said:


> 90 Day courtesy service was August 10th, during which they top off all fluids, including washer reservoir. No drips since Aug 10th.
> 
> But I don't understand why yours wouldn't leak until it got down to 1/3 full. Or do I misunderstand? Because the hydraulic force is its highest with a full reservoir, then decreases with usage.
> 
> //greg//


Correction: How long has it been since the rear wiper stopped leaking. Please check your washer tank to make sure it has plenty of fluid. Mine *did not leak when it was only 1/3 full.*


----------

